# Erfahrungen zu Shimano SH-MW80 Winterschuh



## Laderboesi (1. Dezember 2008)

Erfahrungen zu Shimano SH-MW80 Winterschuh

Hallo,

mich würden Erfahrungen zum Shimano Winterschuh SH-MW80 interessieren.
Bin bisher immer mit Sommerschuhen bei winterlichen Temperaturen gefahren.
D. h. in die Summerschuhe wurden mit Thermosohlen eingelegt und zusätzlich Neopren-Überschuhe übergezogen.
Mit dieser Kombi bin ich auch bei Minusgraden gut zurechtgekommen.

Bin derzeit am überlegen mir die o. g. SH-MW80 Winterschuhe zuzulegen um
mir das gewurschtel mit den Überschuhen zu ersparen.
Des weiteren sind die Überschuhe meist nach 2 Jahren hinüber.
Entweder sind die Reisverschlüsse defekt oder die Überschuhe sind durchgelatscht und ausgerissen.

Da man immer wieder davon liest, dass der Shimano SH-MW80 ein guter Winterschuh ist, würde mich nun die Meinung derer interessieren die diesen Schuh fahren.
Wie sieht es mit der Isolation aus? Halten die Schuhe auch bei Minusgraden schön warm?
Sind die Schuhe Wasserdicht?
Gibt es Gründe evtl. einen anderen Schuh zu wählen (z. B. Northwave Celsius, Sidi Diabolo GTX, etc)?  Wenn ja, warum???
Lohnt die Investition in Winterschuhe überhaupt, oder ist die Nutzung von Überschuhen (wie oben beschrieben) sinnvoller?

Würde mich über jegliche, hilfreiche Antworten freuen.

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## zx-10r (1. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir dieses Jahr den SH-MW80 geholt. Wasser- und Winddicht ist er schon. Aber er hält auch nicht besser warm als meine 12 Jahre alten Winterschuhe, d.h. nach max. 2 Stunden um den Gefrierpunkt wird es sehr ungemütlich. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich bis jetzt mit sehr dünnen Socken + Gore-Übersocken gefahren bin. Die Übersocken brauche ich bei wasser- und winddichten Schuhen natürlich nicht mehr und hoffe mit ein paar wirklich warmen Socken länger durchzuhalten.

Generell kann man wohl von keinem Schuh irgendwelche Wunder erwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (1. Dezember 2008)

die frage nach dem sinn von extra winterschuhen haste schon selbst beantwortet.

zu den schuhen geb ich keine produltempfehlung. die muessen passen und duerfen nicht druecken. i wuerde goretex nehmen und auf gute verarbeitung achten.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Dezember 2008)

Kuckst Du hier ... http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/152282/cat/15 ... der Preis ist verhandelbar. Mir waren sie leider zu klein.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hole das nochmal hoch...

Gibt es weitere Erfahrungen speziell zu diesem Shimano Schuh?
Allgemeine Hinweise zum Thema warme Füße brauche ich keine, das leidige Thema kenn ich seit Jahren, ebenso die gängigen Lösungsansätze...
Vor allem die Kältebrücke, die durch die Cleats entsteht, ist mein größtes Problem. Schlußendlich werden meine Füße immer von der Sohle her kalt. *Bietet da der SH-MW80 einen deutlichen Vorteil gegenüber normalen Sommerschuhen? Oder muss man doch wieder mit (mehreren) Einlegesohlen arbeiten? *

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Hegi (4. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich hole das nochmal hoch...
> 
> Gibt es weitere Erfahrungen speziell zu diesem Shimano Schuh?
> Allgemeine Hinweise zum Thema warme Füße brauche ich keine, das leidige Thema kenn ich seit Jahren, ebenso die gängigen Lösungsansätze...
> ...



ich habe das vorgängermodell mit 2 klettlaschen seit 4 jahren und bin immer noch begeistert! allerdings habe ich mir sie gleich zwei größen größer gekauft um unter die shimano sohle noch eine alu-lammfell-sohle reinzulegen, damit sind sie super warm! und nebenbei noch super wasserdicht! würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen! mit richtigen winterschuhen hätte ich schon 10 jahre früher anfangen sollen! die cleats sind natürlich auch hier immer die kältebrücke, aber mit dem schuh und der zusatzsohle paßt es bei mir bestens


----------



## zack (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Shimano ist ein sehr guter Schuh. Hatte erst den Northwave Celsius; der ist aber im Knöchelbereich sehr steif und leider auch nicht so warm wie erwartet. Hab ihn nach 2 Fahrten wieder verkauft.

Der Shimano ist sehr warm (groß genug wählen, habe 2 Nummern größer genommen, dann passt eine isolierende Einlegesohle + dicke warme Socken von Woolpower-Tip!).
Im Vorderfussbereich ist er weiter geschnitten, lässt also bei den Zehen genug Luft die warm bleiben kann.
Der Schuh ist dicht, aber irgendwann nach 2 Stunden im Regen läuft dann das Wasser oben rein...
Denke, im Moment einer der besten Schuhe.


----------



## sugarbiker (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mit dem Schuh sehr zufrieden, habe Ihn nur eine Größe größer genommen
Habe dazu dicke Assos Socken.
Allerdings benötige ich unter 5°C bei Fahrten *>3* h doch einen Überschuh !
Die Kälte kommt bei mir über die Zehen.....ich suche immer noch nach geeigneten Vorderfuß-Überzieher für MTB-Schuhe


----------



## guido_kraemer (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

habe den Schuh jetzt seit einigen Wochen. 2 Nummern größer gekauft wie normale Schuhe, da hast du dann ausreichend Platz für dicke Socken etc.

Ich finde den Schuh echt gut, bei 0 Grad mit recht dünnen Socken nach 3 Std. Fahrt noch echt OK, im Gegensatz zu meinen alten Winterschuhen (auch Shimano, Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr), da war nach 2 Std. Eisschrank angesagt. Das alles ohne Überschuhe, Heizung etc.

Viele Grüße. Guido


----------



## luckyman (30. Dezember 2008)

Mal einen bericht von mir zum SH MW80 Bike schon seit 2 Jahren mit den Sommerschuhen  + Neopren überschuhen + Term IC sohlen, warum habe ich mich den 2 Jahren so gequält?? Heute das erste mal bei -2 Grad mit dem SH MW80unterwegs gewesen und Top zu frieden habe die innen sohle gegen Wollvlies mit alu beschichtung getauscht, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Haarddremel (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe den Vorgänger und das aktuelle Modell als RR-Version habe mir aufgrund der sehr positiven Erfahrungen nun ein Paar fürs MTB bestelllt!

Der flexible Abschluss über dem Knöchel und die Weite des Schuhs haben mich dazu bewogen.

Jedoch darauf achten, dass er passt. +1 Schuhgröße kann je nach Socke zu klein sein.

Ganz wichtig daher: Eigene Socken mitnehmen und den Schuh auch mal nachmittags anprobieren, wenn die Füße etwas "größer" sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

